# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng – Mỹ Sơn – Hội An – Huế

## anviettravel4

*Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng – Mỹ Sơn – Hội An – Huế - Hà Nội*
_Thời gian: 04 ngày/03 đêm_
_Phương tiện: Đi về bằng máy bay_

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Phố biển Đà Nẵng                                                                           (Ăn trưa, tối)*

*Sáng*: Xe và HDV của cty Anviettravel  đón Quý khách tại sảnh sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng. 
*Trưa*: Đến nơi, xe ôtô đón đoàn về ăn trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Tiếp đó Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều*: Quý khách lên xe khởi hành đi tham quan khu du lịch Ngũ Hành Sơn (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước mây trời, viếng và làm lễ tại các ngôi chùa linh thiêng), Làng nghề điêu khắc đá và tắm biển Non Nước. Vượt cầu Thuận Phước - cây cầu treo qua biển Cửa Hàn tham quan dọc theo triền núi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà, chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của biển Đà Nẵng, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có bức tượng Phật Bà cao nhất Việt Nam 67m, tắm biển Mỹ Khê được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh.
*Tối*: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, dạo chơi tham quan thành phố: Cầu quay sông Hàn, trung tâm thương mại, khu phố ẩm thực, Coffe - Bar - Discotheque… Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: Thánh địa Mỹ Sơn - Đô thị  cổ Hội An                                              (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng*: Quý khách ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng, tiếp đó xe đón đoàn khởi hành đi Mỹ Sơn - Di sản văn hóa thế giới, tham quan khu thánh địa lâu đời của Vương quốc Chămpa với những đền tháp rêu phong cổ kính bí ẩn từ TK VII, thưởng thức chương trình ca múa Chăm đặc sắc, ghé thăm Trung tâm thánh Mẫu Trà Kiệu - đặt trên nền móng Kinh thành xưa của người Chăm (Kinh thành Sư Tử). Rời Mỹ Sơn, đoàn lên xe về Phố cổ Hội An - Di sản văn hóa thế giới.
*Trưa*: Đoàn ăn trưa tại Hội An, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều*: Quý khách bách bộ tham quan và mua sắm phố cổ Hội An với các danh thắng như: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Nhà cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ - thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc cổ truuyền thống lúc 15h15…, chụp ảnh lưu niệm.
*Tối*: Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Tối dạo chơi tự do thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp của khu phố cổ về đêm soi mình bên dòng sông Hoài lịch sử từng là thương cảng sầm uất của người Chăm TK II và Việt Nam từ TK XVI. Kết thúc chương trình đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 03: Đô thị  cổ Hội An - Cố đô Huế                                                            (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng*: Quý khách ăn sáng tại nhà hàng và làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn, xe đón đoàn khởi hành đi Cố đô Huế - Di sản văn hóa thế giới. Xuyên hầm đường bộ đèo Hải Vân, dừng chân chụp ảnh làng chài Lăng Cô - Huế.
*Trưa*: Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều*: Đoàn đi tham quan Đại Nội (Hoàng Cung của 13 vị Vua triều Nguyễn - triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam) thăm: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hòa, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh…Tiếp đó đoàn đi thăm Chùa Thiên Mụ xây dựng từ TK XVII nằm nghiêng mình bên dòng Hương Giang, đoàn tự do tham quan, chụp ảnh lưu niệm.
*Tối*: Ăn tối với các món ăn đặc sản xứ Huế (Bánh Bèo, Bột Lọc, Bánh Khoái - Nậm…). Sau đó đoàn thưởng thức chương trình ca Huế - nét văn hóa đặc sắc vùng cố đô trên thuyền Rồng, thả đèn Hoa đăng cầu may. Kết thúc chương trình đoàn về nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 04: Kinh thành Huế - Hà Nội                                                                           (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng*: Sau bữa sáng, xe ôtô đưa đoàn đi tham quan Lăng Tự Đức - rất lãng mạn và trữ tình phản ánh chính cuộc đời của vị Vua tài hoa nhưng gặp phải tình cảnh đất nước éo le, Viếng thăm đền thờ Huyền Trân Công Chúa, khám phá Đại Hồng Chung trên núi Ngũ Long tuyệt đẹp, tự do mua sắm tại chợ Đông Ba.
*Trưa*: Đoàn nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng và làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn
*Chiều*: Đoàn ra sân bay Huế trở về Hà Nội. Về đến sân bay Nội Bài - chia tay Quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan. Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách trong những chương trình sau.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 01 KHÁCH:* 
*(Khởi hành hàng ngày - dành cho khách lẻ & ghép đoàn)*

*Bao gồm:* 
• Xe ô tô đời mới, máy lạnh vận chuyển theo chương trình.
• Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn; Ăn trưa/tối: 
            + Từ 02 - 04 khách: 100, 000đ/khách/bữa chính.
            + Từ 05 - 10 khách: 90, 000đ/khách/bữa chính.
            + Từ: 11 khách trở lên: 80, 000đ/khách/bữa chính.
• Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình (vào cửa 01 lần) 
• Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 - 3***, trung tâm thành phố: (hoặc tương đương;  02-03 người/phòng).
• Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm phục vụ đoàn.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù: 10.000.000 vnd/người/vụ 
• Thuyền nghe ca Huế và thả đèn Hoa đăng cầu may.
• Nước uống và khăn lạnh trên xe từng ngày theo chương trình.
*Không bao gồm:* 
•  Vé máy bay  khứ hồi: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng & Huế - Hà Nội
·   Giá vé máy bay có thể sẽ giảm nếu Quý khách đặt tour sớm trước 1 tháng.
• Các chi phí cá nhân khách như: giặt là, đồ uống, điện thoại… 
• Phụ phí phòng đơn, 
• Thuế VAT.
*Lưu ý: * 
• Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi tính 15% giá tour . 
• Trẻ em từ 02 - 11  tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (ăn riêng, ngủ ghép cùng bố mẹ) 
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.
*---------------------------*
*CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ:* 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH AN VIỆT (ANVIETTRAVEL)
Địa chỉ: 441 Hoàng Quốc Việt – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội
ĐT: 04.6674.0888 / 0948.650.818 (Mr. Thành)
Mobile:       0943.636.726 / 0948.650.818  (Ms. Hà)
Yahoo:        sale1_anviettravel
Email:         anviettravel.04@gmail.com  /  Website: www.anviettravel.vn


*Chúc Quý khách một chuyến đi vui vẻ !*

----------

